# My Sheps Memorial Slide Show



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone have done a memorial slide show on my beloved shep please let me know what you think have not quite finished yet. but will place it on youtube when completed. hope the link works ok if you can not click on the link maybe you can paste it...thanks

http://s828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/SHEPS-MEMORIAL/?action=view&current=memoryofshepea.flv


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

What a great tribute to your special guy, I'm sure he will never be forgotten by all who shared his life !


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

What a dog! I am so sorry. What a beautiful tribute. He died one day before my Jasmine went. It is so hard. Bless his heart!


----------



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments, Sorry to hear about your Jasmine R.I.P jasmine....


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a beautiful, touching tribute to a lovely boy. Tears flowed as I watched it and your choice of song for him was just lovely.

Hugs and prayers for you, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Perfect tribute to a very loyal companion. Cherish your memories. I sit here crying @ the song/pictures of another loving pet gone to the bridge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He was a gorgeous dog! I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

